# Crikey! Slow worms have big teeth!



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out final photo! 

Slow-worms of 2008 : Tetrapod Zoology


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I've been bittern before, much harder bite than our other lizards.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Pete Q said:


> Yes, I've been bittern before, much harder bite than our other lizards.


They look so helpless :lol2:.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

A fine set of gnashers there - total surprise to me.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow now that was a surprise, nasty set of teeth. ouch!!


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

they look even viscous than my old boas teeth, although one of these caused me the most pain from a reptile ever
http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/40432.jpg


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

No way! Never thought they'd have gnashers like that on them. Good job they don't tend to bite that readily (well not in my experience...)


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Luckily I've never been bitten by an adult, bit it is quite shocking when you come across babies and they attack you :lol2:


----------

